# 2013 Cruze to Have New Features



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

The Lordstown-built Chevrolet Cruze has several new features for 2013 that General Motors hopes will help the car maintain its position as one of the top-selling cars in America

“They’re putting some great options in the vehicle,” Green said, mentioning the MyLink multimedia system, rear-vision camera and side blind-zone alert.

The plant is working on a couple of prototype diesel Cruzes in preparation for launch of the 2013 diesel model to be made at Lordstown, Green said. The plant will focus a great deal on the diesel Cruze during the summer shutdown, said Green, adding that he is leaning toward getting one for himself.

“I have the Cruze, and I think I want the diesel. We’re ramping up.”

Some optional equipment to be offered in the 2013 Cruze are driver and front-passenger illuminated vanity mirrors, auto-dimming inside rearview mirror, rear-vision camera, rear park assist and side blind-zone alert, GM said.

New exterior colors to be available are cyber gray metallic, champagne silver metallic and Atlantis blue metallic.

(and more..) 

Youngstown News, 2013 model of Cruze to have new features


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally they decide to implement some of the more obvious things that the competition hands..

Especiall you know... Lighted Vanity Mirrors... -_-


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Yep. And finally some news about the Diesel:

"Michelle Lambert, Cruze launch manager, said the Lordstown plant will build about 15 diesel Cruzes the rest of this year and begin regular production in the second quarter of 2013"


----------



## AaronR1074 (May 23, 2012)

No Blu-Tooth Audio streaming through the car stereo or HD radio? Lighting is ok if you want to brush your hair while your driving.. but actually fun features would be appreciated. Rear vision camera would be nice.. but rear park assist is a pain in the ass. All it does is beep at you when you are close, and it often scares the heck out of me when I'm a passenger.

I plan on buying the 2015 LTZ when I turn in my lease. It better have good stereo dashboard features by then


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

AaronR1074 said:


> No Blu-Tooth Audio streaming through the car stereo or HD radio? ...
> 
> I plan on buying the 2015 LTZ when I turn in my lease. It better have good stereo dashboard features by then


Yes, it's in the rest of the article:

"_At its most basic, MyLink is an in-dash navigation and entertainment system that pairs with Bluetooth in an easy-to-use system.
__
It allows the user to make calls with voice dial. It also allows users to use applications such as Pandora, the Internet-streaming music application._"


----------



## AaronR1074 (May 23, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd love to have an auto-dimming mirror that plugs and plays with the electronics! 

Glad to see the high-level infotainment is an option still. I like having a simple radio with a push-button interface. Less to break 6-8 years later! And, less to distract me when driving.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I still would like to know if the 2013 1LT Cruzes will be getting the sport-tuned suspension.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I would give up all of that un needed crap for improved engines and getting rid of that black plastic C Pillar


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013 Chevrolet Cruze Gets MyLink Infotainment, Active-Safety Options

Interested to know what it means when the article says there's a new touch screen navigation system available on the upper trim levels; it includes a USB port.? How is this new touch screen nav, any different than the touch screen nav thats in there now?


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I'd love to have an auto-dimming mirror that plugs and plays with the electronics!
> 
> Glad to see the high-level infotainment is an option still. I like having a simple radio with a push-button interface. Less to break 6-8 years later! And, less to distract me when driving.



I want a bigger and beefier stereo, like the Pontiac Monsoon system. Wonder if they can fit one of those 10-inch subs in the Cruze?


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...anybody else think that GM is simply _"...sticking new (gimicky) stuff..." _into each new Cruze instead of 'correcting things' that current customers find "wrong" or don't like -- sorta like GM still *isn't listening *(as usual)?


Won't know until they come out, I guess, as they're not exactly advertising the fixes. But they should be remedying some of them. That usually happens, even under the old GM. It just depends on what fixes they are.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Side blind-zone alert is certainly needed, first time on the interstate on the right lane, checked my side view mirror, normally glance to the left, but all I can see is that body door post. Definitely a blind spot in these things, and a good thing that driver in the left lane had a loud horn.

Since then, tip my head forward for a clear view before changing lanes. Right side mirror is okay, plenty of curvature for wide view. Left side is flatter than a pool table, do have it adjusted so I can barely see the rear door handle on the left side.

Compared that with my Supra left mirror, does have a mild convex surface, not nearly as much as the right side, but enough to prevent that blind spot. The greater the convex, the greater the demagnification. 

So is their solution to add another beeper or whatever with some kind of ultrasonic detector? Will that always go off even if you do not to intend to change lanes? Should do something with the mirrors we are already stuck with. Definitely a blind spot. Even the rear view mirror on my bicycle is better than the one that came with the Cruze.

Ha, where is Stacy?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

NickD said:


> Side blind-zone alert is certainly needed, first time on the interstate on the right lane, checked my side view mirror, normally glance to the left, but all I can see is that body door post. Definitely a blind spot in these things, and a good thing that driver in the left lane had a loud horn.
> 
> Since then, tip my head forward for a clear view before changing lanes. Right side mirror is okay, plenty of curvature for wide view. Left side is flatter than a pool table, do have it adjusted so I can barely see the rear door handle on the left side.
> 
> ...


When I wrote my letter to GM, *bigger side mirrors *and turn signal indicators in the side mirrors were on my wish list. Guess they didn't get the memo, lol! I guess they did add a blind spot alert system, which i guess is better than nothing. Maybe?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> I still would like to know if the 2013 1LT Cruzes will be getting the sport-tuned suspension.





Starks8 said:


> 2013 Chevrolet Cruze Gets MyLink Infotainment, Active-Safety Options
> 
> Interested to know what it means when the article says there's a new touch screen navigation system available on the upper trim levels; it includes a USB port.? How is this new touch screen nav, any different than the touch screen nav thats in there now?


According to the GM Online Order/Reference Guide only the 2LT and LTZ get the sport suspension. The navigation system is listed as "New" and is the Color Touch Navigation radio with a USB port. It appears to be the same one that is currently available in the Equinox. GM currently has three different color radios: Color Touch (no streaming audio or Pandora), Color Touch with Navigation, and MyLink (streaming audio, Pandora, and Stitcher). MyLink is stand on Eco, 2LT, and LTZ.


----------



## litesong (Oct 14, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...anybody else think that GM is simply _"...sticking new (gimicky) stuff..." _into each new Cruze instead of 'correcting things' that current customers find "wrong" or don't like -- sorta like GM still *isn't listening *(as usual)?


Other companies(& individuals) do the same.... all in the name of changing 'things' to earn one's pay, even when they don't earn their pay.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

litesong said:


> Other companies(& individuals) do the same.... all in the name of changing 'things' to earn one's pay, even when they don't earn their pay.


But remember, EVERY part in a new car can potentially add to the deficiency score in the quality ratings. So, it's not uncommon for new models to come out with fewer parts to keep their scores up and then add a few new things as they go along while making sure the existing stuff is tweaked and working.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> According to the GM Online Order/Reference Guide only the 2LT and LTZ get the sport suspension. The navigation system is listed as "New" and is the Color Touch Navigation radio with a USB port. It appears to be the same one that is currently available in the Equinox. GM currently has three different color radios: Color Touch (no streaming audio or Pandora), Color Touch with Navigation, and MyLink (streaming audio, Pandora, and Stitcher). MyLink is stand on Eco, 2LT, and LTZ.


Well that sucks that the 1LT's won't be getting the sport-tuned suspension, yet anyone buying the 2013 1LT Cruze will now be forced to buy the RS package if they want the once standard z link rear suspension! SMH @ chevy! So is the USB port attached to the navigation radio or do they mean that there will be a USB in the center arm rest console like there is now?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Well that sucks that the 1LT's won't be getting the sport-tuned suspension, yet anyone buying the 2013 1LT Cruze will now be forced to buy the RS package if they want the once standard z link rear suspension! SMH @ chevy! So is the USB port attached to the navigation radio or do they mean that there will be a USB in the center arm rest console like there is now?


If it follows the current setup (and like the Equinox) it will be in the center console along with the SD card slot for the navigation and photo viewer.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Eugene_C said:


> I want a bigger and beefier stereo, like the Pontiac Monsoon system. Wonder if they can fit one of those 10-inch subs in the Cruze?


The Camaro I traded in for the new Cruze had the Monsoon 500watt 8 speaker system in it and wow what a system it was. For the LTZ/RS version with the Pioneer 250 system it is not that bad.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Heard a rumor that they are going away from the Pioneer setup dues to its problems and will be going to the Bose system. Time will tell though.....


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...anybody else think that GM is simply _"...sticking new (gimmicky) stuff..." _into each new Cruze instead of 'correcting things' that current customers find "wrong" or don't like -- sorta like GM still *isn't listening *(as usual)?


If they were I'd be looking forward to getting a 2013 Cruze instead of MAYBE picking up a 2012 at a discount when the 2013's come out because they didn't give me an engine upgrade and I don't want touchscreens or that other gizmo crap in a **** car!



NickD said:


> Side blind-zone alert is certainly needed, first time on the interstate on the right lane, checked my side view mirror, normally glance to the left, but all I can see is that body door post. Definitely a blind spot in these things, and a good thing that driver in the left lane had a loud horn.
> 
> Since then, tip my head forward for a clear view before changing lanes. Right side mirror is okay, plenty of curvature for wide view. Left side is flatter than a pool table, do have it adjusted so I can barely see the rear door handle on the left side.
> 
> ...


All cars have blind spots so you really have to turn your head and look when changing lanes



Starks8 said:


> Well that sucks that the 1LT's won't be getting the sport-tuned suspension, yet anyone buying the 2013 1LT Cruze will now be forced to buy the RS package if they want the once standard z link rear suspension! SMH @ chevy! So is the USB port attached to the navigation radio or do they mean that there will be a USB in the center arm rest console like there is now?


1LT never had the sport suspension but it had the Z Link. The perfect config for me would be a 1LT with the Z link and leather seats. Unfortunately we have to spend another 2 grand to move up to the 2LT to get leather but it has a firm suspension and I have awful roads where I live.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

steve333 said:


> If they were I'd be looking forward to getting a 2013 Cruze instead of MAYBE picking up a 2012 at a discount when the 2013's come out because they didn't give me an engine upgrade and I don't want touchscreens or that other gizmo crap in a **** car!
> 
> 
> All cars have blind spots so you really have to turn your head and look when changing lanes
> ...


If you see your own car in the mirror, than you don't have them adjusted correctly.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

David1 said:


> If you see your own car in the mirror, than you don't have them adjusted correctly.


Yup


----------



## lt1george (Jun 9, 2012)

Great Chevrolet. Thank you Lordstown !


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I just got a used 1LT Cruze for a free loaner today from a local dealer. These are my observations:

Looks-it was white and the front end looked good to me. Not crazy about the rear end but it's not that bad, but that chrome bar looks out of place. They should at least make it less shiny.

The interior looks nice but that cheesy cloth on the dash is just not needed. Blah.

The cloth seats were hard on the cushion and they were a little too narrow and too short (seems to be a Chevy thing) I'm not a big guy and I don't know how a large person could fit in them comfortably. The lack of lumbar controls is a glaring omission that even my 2006 Cobalt has. I think it's ridiculous that with the attention they paid to the interior they would leave something as necessary and obvious as this out of a brand new car that will cost around 20 grand. Ridiculous and inexcusable. (Rant over.)

The inside rear view mirror should be one inch wider to cover the entire rear window easily (my Cobalt's is wider). 
The Center stack A/C vents are awkwardly placed so that the air has to pass through the steering wheel to get to your face. The lowest fan speed is worthless, can't even feel it.
The push button controls for the airflow directions are not as intuitive or as easy to use without looking at them as a simple rotary dial.
The volume knob for the stereo is a little too small. The sound was fine.

The speedometer is hard to see through the steering wheel so it's a good thing they have the digital speedo in the middle on the LED screen (I like that feature, all cars should have it)
I don't like that green light that stays on when automatic headlights are used. Who needs this? I know they're on.
Side visibility is not very good because when you turn your head there is that thick pillar there. I guess that's why they're adding a side lane warning system (how about just make the car easier to see out of?) Ditto for the rear-not so bad but could have better visibility.
There seems to be no place for me to put my left foot, while the Cobalt has a dead pedal that was placed in a good spot. I also find that the center console intrudes on my right leg space. 

Now for the ride-the car feels like a bigger car. It takes bumps well but kind of wallows a bit like a larger car. It glides over imperfections on the Freeway like they aren't there (unlike my Balt which gets into a groove and stays there). The steering is a little too loose for my taste but it's not bad.
The brakes are kind of mushy and not very confidence inspiring but probably par for this class.
The engine is the glaring weakness in the Cruze. While it seems to have enough pickup for everyday moves, the tranny skips too much at low speeds It's impossible to drive the car smoothly and while it speeds up fine to get into traffic if you have to slow down and then speed up again the engine complains loudly (very loudly) and takes too long to get up to speed again. Basically this feels like a good riding car waiting for a good power train. 
There was a surprisingly large amount of wind noise coming from the driver's door.
I also noticed some odd actions when going into reverse and then switching to drive and taking my foot off the brake the car seemed to drift backwards even on a slight incline.
There was an odd cacophany of loud ticking noises coming from around the front end after turning off the engine.

When I brought the car back I mentioned the seat comfort and wallow and they had me test drive a 2LT. The leather seats are very hard, even harder than the cloth and the seat back didn't hit my back in a good way-it didn't conform to the curve of the back like the cloth seats did. I would have to say I prefer the cloth, imperfect as they are. Very disappointed because I was thinking the leather seats would be better. The suspension was a little sportier but the erratic shifting was there on this car as well.

So, the situation as it stands is that I'm not crazy about this car. I don't hate it, I could live with it, but do I want to spend new car money on a car I'm not crazy about? 
I think (my opinion only) that GM made a mistake trying to make this car behave like a midsize and increasing the size (and shrinking the engines). The Sonic cannot take the place of the Cobalt and smaller Compacts like the Elantra, Civic and Corolla because it simply is not good enough. It feels and rides like a subcompact.
For the next generation Cruze I hope Chevy makes it feel and ride like a Compact (sportier, more toss-able) and put a decent engine-tranny combo that shifts smoothly and has plenty of power to move the car without making the engine cry. 
I'm going to test drive the new Civic and Forte when they come out and see how they compare.

More likely, I'm probably going to wait until 2013 and see if they're going to do a proper MCE on the car. If not, I will have to sadly look elsewhere.
Time to get new tires and a serpentine belt on my Cobalt.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

steve333 said:


> I just got a used 1LT Cruze for a free loaner today from a local dealer. These are my observations:
> 
> Looks-it was white and the front end looked good to me. Not crazy about the rear end but it's not that bad, but that chrome bar looks out of place. They should at least make it less shiny.
> 
> ...


Was the loaner car a 2011 or 2012 1LT?


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Was the loaner car a 2011 or 2012 1LT?


To be honest i forgot to check. It had 17,000 miles on it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Any word yet on if the 2013 Chevy Cruzes will still have the same front end or if they will be getting that ugly new front end that the other Cruze models are getting in other countries? Stacy?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Any word yet on if the 2013 Chevy Cruzes will still have the same front end or if they will be getting that ugly new front end that the other Cruze models are getting in other countries? Stacy?


I'm not Stacy but according to the "official" changes listed by GM that we see as dealers, nothing about the body or styling changes are mentioned under New Features or Changes. Plenty of other things but nothing about that so I'm assuming it will remain the same. Based on past Chevy models it would be somewhat unusual to have a styling change in the third year of production. Especially considering that many models had their development cycles pushed back due to GM's little money issue a couple of years ago.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> I'm not Stacy but according to the "official" changes listed by GM that we see as dealers, nothing about the body or styling changes are mentioned under New Features or Changes. Plenty of other things but nothing about that so I'm assuming it will remain the same. Based on past Chevy models it would be somewhat unusual to have a styling change in the third year of production. Especially considering that many models had their development cycles pushed back due to GM's little money issue a couple of years ago.



Ok cool....thanks man!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Was the loaner car a 2011 or 2012 1LT?


I found out it was a 2011


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

In a few articles it makes a couple references about the 2013 Cruzes having a flush rear spoiler. Does this mean that the current spoiler you get with the RS Package is going to be different, no longer offered, or standard? Or does this mean that those that don't get the RS package will still be getting a spoiler in the form of this "new" flush rear spoiler? 

"The current 3.87 final drive axle ratio is replaced by the 3.72 ratio and Cruzen can now be equipped with an oil pan heater, chrome appearance package, and *a flush rear spoiler*." [h=3]New Features:[/h]

(SB2) Rear spoiler, flushmount, LPO


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

It seems like you maybe able to add a spoiler without getting the RS package


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

steve333 said:


> It seems like you maybe able to add a spoiler without getting the RS package


Yes, that SB2 spoiler is an LPO which is a dealer-installed accessory, but I haven't seen the actual design yet to know how it is different from the current spoiler. Anything that says LPO is typically (though not always) available through GM Accessories and can be purchased after the fact if it was not ordered with the car. The Chrome Appearance Package and Cruise Control Accessory Kit are both LPO's as well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> I still would like to know if the 2013 1LT Cruzes will be getting the sport-tuned suspension.




Starks8,
I am sorry for my delayed response. For the 1LT model the Z Link Suspension is only available with the RS package. It does come standard on the 2LT and the LTZ models. I hope this helps. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

NickD said:


> Side blind-zone alert is certainly needed, first time on the interstate on the right lane, checked my side view mirror, normally glance to the left, but all I can see is that body door post. Definitely a blind spot in these things, and a good thing that driver in the left lane had a loud horn.
> 
> Since then, tip my head forward for a clear view before changing lanes. Right side mirror is okay, plenty of curvature for wide view. Left side is flatter than a pool table, do have it adjusted so I can barely see the rear door handle on the left side.
> 
> ...



NickD,
This technology is designed to help alert drivers so they can avoid lane changes where there are vehicles in the "side blind zone." Alternating radar beams in the system sweep adjacent lanes of traffic, covering a zone of about one lane over from both sides of the vehicle. When the system detects a vehicle in the "side blind zone," an amber display lights up on the vehicle's outside rearview mirrors. Before making a lane change, always check the Side Blind Zone Alert display, check the outside and inside rearview mirrors, look over your shoulder for vehicles and hazards, and start the turn signal. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Any word yet on if the 2013 Chevy Cruzes will still have the same front end or if they will be getting that ugly new front end that the other Cruze models are getting in other countries? Stacy?




Starks8,
According to my resources I do not show any changes on the body for the 2013 Cruze. 
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> 2013 Chevrolet Cruze Gets MyLink Infotainment, Active-Safety Options
> 
> Interested to know what it means when the article says there's a new touch screen navigation system available on the upper trim levels; it includes a USB port.? How is this new touch screen nav, any different than the touch screen nav thats in there now?


Starks8,
I do not have a lot of information on the 2013 new Navigation unit at this time. This is the Audio system with navigation on the 2012 models: AM/FM stereo with CD player and MP3 playback capability, GPS navigation system with SD card memory, touch-screen 7" diagonal color display. The 2013 Audio system with navigation: Color Touch AM/FM stereo with CD player and MP3 playback capability and navigation, 7" diagonal touch-screen display, GPS navigation system and Radio Data System. This is only available on the ECO, 2LT and the LTZ models. The 2013 model does not have the SD card memory. When I get more information on the new system I will update you. I hope this helps!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> NickD,
> This technology is designed to help alert drivers so they can avoid lane changes where there are vehicles in the "side blind zone." Alternating radar beams in the system sweep adjacent lanes of traffic, covering a zone of about one lane over from both sides of the vehicle. When the system detects a vehicle in the "side blind zone," an amber display lights up on the vehicle's outside rearview mirrors. Before making a lane change, always check the Side Blind Zone Alert display, check the outside and inside rearview mirrors, look over your shoulder for vehicles and hazards, and start the turn signal. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Looking over your shoulder in the Cruze gets you a pillar in your face. I would suggest to GM that they make visibility a factor in their designs so all this gadgetry is less needed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Looking over your shoulder in the Cruze gets you a pillar in your face. I would suggest to GM that they make visibility a factor in their designs so all this gadgetry is less needed.




steve333,
Thank you for your feedback. I will pass your comments along. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> steve333,
> Thank you for your feedback. I will pass your comments along. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thanks Stacy. If GM checks the feedback they will get an eyeful, but I would like to add that lumbar controls in the seats is a must and I'm sure they're planning more powerful powertrains for next year (I sure hope so).


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

I have the 2.0 vcdi diesel auto Cruze./ Daewoo Lacetti in the UK and only get 27.8 mpg combined City & Highway/Motorway Do not believe the official mpg figures.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody ever find out what the pricing for all the 2013 Cruze models will be starting at?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Anybody ever find out what the pricing for all the 2013 Cruze models will be starting at?


The only place I can think of right now is your friendly neighborhood Chevy dealer. I am waiting until the Build Your Own pages are operational for the '13 models. Then you'll know for sure what the prices are. I don't expect that until after '13 production starts in August.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Anybody ever find out what the pricing for all the 2013 Cruze models will be starting at?




Starks8,
All prices provided represent the current Manufacturer’s Suggested Retail Price and do not include tax, title, license, dealer fees and optional or dealer installed equipment. The MSRP of the 2013 Cruze LS Manual is $17,130.00 plus the DFC (Destination Freight Charge) of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 LS Automatic is $18,225.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 1LT Manual is $18,560.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP is the 2013 1LT Automatic is $19,655.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the ECO Manual is $19,680.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 ECO Automatic is $20,875.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 2LT Manual is $21,040.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 2LT Automatic is $22,325.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 LTZ is $23,550.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Starks8,
> All prices provided represent the current Manufacturer’s Suggested Retail Price and do not include tax, title, license, dealer fees and optional or dealer installed equipment. The MSRP of the 2013 Cruze LS Manual is $17,130.00 plus the DFC (Destination Freight Charge) of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 LS Automatic is $18,225.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 1LT Manual is $18,560.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP is the 2013 1LT Automatic is $19,655.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the ECO Manual is $19,680.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 ECO Automatic is $20,875.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 2LT Manual is $21,040.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 2LT Automatic is $22,325.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 LTZ is $23,550.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thanks Stacy! Again, you're the best. I hope someone's giving you a big raise or paying you pretty good because you deserve it. Thanks for staying on top of things! I did want to ask if you or other Chevy customer service reps have informed Chevy about some of the problems still being expressed about the Cruze like, the weak A/C, the car rolling back at stop lights and hills, the poor paint quality, and spongy breaks, etc?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Thanks Stacy! Again, you're the best. I hope someone's giving you a big raise or paying you pretty good because you deserve it. Thanks for staying on top of things! I did want to ask if you or other Chevy customer service reps have informed Chevy about some of the problems still being expressed about the Cruze like, the weak A/C, the car rolling back at stop lights and hills, the poor paint quality, and spongy breaks, etc?




Starks8,
I am happy that I am able to be here to assist you!! I, as well as other customer service reps, have made Chevrolet aware of all the concerns that are mentioned on this forum. I can assure you that as soon as I hear further information regarding these issues that I will pass it along to everyone on the forum. 
I tried to tell my manager that I deserve a raise...but I'm not sure that your comment was enough to get one.  
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Plant preps new Cruze - TribToday.com - News, Sports, Jobs, Community Information - Tribune Chronicle - Warren, OH

My question is when will the 2013 Cruzes be able to be selected and built on the Chevy website? Stacy?


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Starks8,
> All prices provided represent the current Manufacturer’s Suggested Retail Price and do not include tax, title, license, dealer fees and optional or dealer installed equipment. The MSRP of the 2013 Cruze LS Manual is $17,130.00 plus the DFC (Destination Freight Charge) of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 LS Automatic is $18,225.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 1LT Manual is $18,560.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP is the 2013 1LT Automatic is $19,655.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the ECO Manual is $19,680.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 ECO Automatic is $20,875.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 2LT Manual is $21,040.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 2LT Automatic is $22,325.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 LTZ is $23,550.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy, do you have any pricing information and/or equipment level information for the ECO-D? Should we expect similar trim to the current ECO with all the aero tricks, LRR tires, polished aluminum wheels, etc?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Plant preps new Cruze - TribToday.com - News, Sports, Jobs, Community Information - Tribune Chronicle - Warren, OH
> 
> My question is when will the 2013 Cruzes be able to be selected and built on the Chevy website? Stacy?




Starks8,
I do not have that information in my resources at this time. When I have updated information regarding the 2013 Cruze web site update I will be sure to pass this information along to you. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Maxvla said:


> Stacy, do you have any pricing information and/or equipment level information for the ECO-D? Should we expect similar trim to the current ECO with all the aero tricks, LRR tires, polished aluminum wheels, etc?




Maxvla,
I am sorry but I do not have any information regarding the Cruze Diesel at this time. When information is released for this I will be sure to come back and update you. I am sorry for this inconvenience to you. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

was shocked to notice the mirror in my new one didnt have auto dimming nor was it even an option. **** my former 95 concord had an auto dimming mirror.

Will the diesel have a manual availible? If not i doubt many will be as interested as before. I know thatll pretty much seal the deal on me either getting a manual eco or going to the darkside of VW.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Maxvla said:


> Stacy, do you have any pricing information and/or equipment level information for the ECO-D? Should we expect similar trim to the current ECO with all the aero tricks, LRR tires, polished aluminum wheels, etc?


2013 Chevy Cruze Diesel To Start At $23,515? Estimated Production Start 2Q13


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

My, that's quite a premium.. I was hoping for $21-22k which is $1000-2000 over the already bumped in price Eco gas.

People in that thread are saying most you'll find at a dealership will be in the 26-28k range. If that's true, I'm not interested in a Cruze anymore.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Maxvla said:


> My, that's quite a premium.. I was hoping for $21-22k which is $1000-2000 over the already bumped in price Eco gas.
> 
> People in that thread are saying most you'll find at a dealership will be in the 26-28k range. If that's true, I'm not interested in a Cruze anymore.


Yeah, that's $10K more than an LS. Sorry, but as much as I'd love a diesel... not for that price.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Even if it does get 10mpg better than the eco with the average 15,000miles a year driven I think a $2,000 option takes like 10years to pay for at $4 a gallon. About $275 a year savings going from 42mpg to 52mpg over those 15,000miles. 

As much as I would like the diesel at that much of a premium it would take longer to pay for than I would own the car. Totally not worth it.


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, if it's $23.5k including the current Eco setup with aero tweaks, aluminum wheels, weight reductions, etc AND automatic transmission it's not too bad. Take off the auto for about $1k and you are at $22-22.5, still more than I want, but I wouldn't throw it out right away. I think some people are thinking the Eco-D will BASE at $23.5 and option up to 26-28k, but I hope that isn't the case.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

A loaded up diesel Cruze at $26K-$28K doesn't seem that unreasonable if the engine premium is approximately $1,900. A loaded 2013 LTZ would sticker for $27,405 with all factory options. Until GM releases actual equipment and pricing everything is pure speculation though. I just checked GM's internal pricing site and the diesel is not even mentioned yet. 

A lot of diesel and hybrid vehicles don't make purely economic sense as some of you have calculated. Having sold cars for years, it is difficult to sell one of these types of cars based solely on dollars and sense. The typical buyer of these types of cars include some type of environmental concern in their purchase and are willing to pay slightly more to use fewer natural resources. However, some just believe the "save money" hype and don't sit down to actually figure out what, if anything, they would be saving based on how long they will own the vehicle.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> A lot of diesel and hybrid vehicles don't make purely economic sense as some of you have calculated. Having sold cars for years, it is difficult to sell one of these types of cars based solely on dollars and sense. The typical buyer of these types of cars include some type of environmental concern in their purchase and are willing to pay slightly more to use fewer natural resources. However, some just believe the "save money" hype and don't sit down to actually figure out what, if anything, they would be saving based on how long they will own the vehicle.


I'm in the greenie/treehugger camp, as well as simply pragmatic: one day, there will be no more oil, period. Therefore, no more gasoline, period. It's not about saving money, which is (or will be) a moot point.

That said, if manufacturers continue to price diesels at the top of the range simply *because* they're diesels, following the old dictum of "Americans love economy and will pay any price to get it," then screw them with a rusty chainsaw. That's blatant extortion.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

coinneach said:


> I'm in the greenie/treehugger camp, as well as simply pragmatic: one day, there will be no more oil, period. Therefore, no more gasoline, period. It's not about saving money, which is (or will be) a moot point.
> 
> That said, if manufacturers continue to price diesels at the top of the range simply *because* they're diesels, following the old dictum of "Americans love economy and will pay any price to get it," then screw them with a rusty chainsaw. That's blatant extortion.


The issue with Diesel is it's currently made from the same limited oil supply. Until biodiesel is the primary diesel fuel and is made from renewable sources, using diesel really make no difference to the amount oil available.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

coinneach said:


> I'm in the greenie/treehugger camp, as well as simply pragmatic: one day, there will be no more oil, period. Therefore, no more gasoline, period. It's not about saving money, which is (or will be) a moot point.
> 
> That said, if manufacturers continue to price diesels at the top of the range simply *because* they're diesels, following the old dictum of "Americans love economy and will pay any price to get it," then screw them with a rusty chainsaw. That's blatant extortion.


My purchase had a dual motivation as well, environmental and economic. The ECO fit the bill and just so happened to be the brand I sell so it worked out. I agree that consumers are getting somewhat screwed on diesels. While they are more expensive to produce because of the heavier duty components, there is likely a price premium for the hype. But as long as people go for it I'm sure the manufacturers will continue to price them accordingly.


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

Id want a diesel for just more driveability and the same or better f/e. I dont care about the price difference. Hybrid like mpg figures with non hybrid like performance is what I want.


----------



## Stovebolt (Feb 5, 2012)

*Hi Stacey,

I have a 2011 RS with nav, and it has back up alert, and to my suprise, it never came with a back up camera. I just figured it would, as did my salesman, because my Silverado LTZ came with one. Is there any word on a factory camera that can be installed, or a line on an aftermarket one that can integrate into the factory Nav? *


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm on the edge of ordering a 2013 cruze. If and when the GMS pricing becomes available on the vehicle I would greatly appreciate someone letting me know. Naturally I could rely on my salesmen from the two dealers to let me know when they know...but they've never been fast at responding to anything.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

you can start pricing the 2013's at edmunds.com and a few other sites.


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> you can start pricing the 2013's at edmunds.com and a few other sites.


Yeah, but I got those here already from Stacy. MSRP, anyway. I sent a PM to Stacy asking about invoice, I'll see what she says on Monday. A working-hard salesman is tracking the pricing down this weekend for me if he can. He just promised invoice as a selling price, but could go below he needs more info from GM rericing.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Stovebolt said:


> *Hi Stacey,
> 
> I have a 2011 RS with nav, and it has back up alert, and to my suprise, it never came with a back up camera. I just figured it would, as did my salesman, because my Silverado LTZ came with one. Is there any word on a factory camera that can be installed, or a line on an aftermarket one that can integrate into the factory Nav? *



Stovebolt,
The 2011 or the 2012 models did not offer the Rear Vision Camera, only the Rear Park Assist was available on these models. The 2013 will have this as an option on certain trim levels. As of this time there is not an aftermarket camera available. I would suggest that you keep in contact with your dealer to see if one will become available in the future. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> The issue with Diesel is it's currently made from the same limited oil supply. Until biodiesel is the primary diesel fuel and is made from renewable sources, using diesel really make no difference to the amount oil available.


On this note, per EIA Energy Kids - Oil (petroleum), a barrel of oil in the US yields 19 gallons of gasoline and 11 gallons of diesel. So, it doesn't seem like switching to diesel would save any oil at all, unless the diesel car got MUCH better mileage.

I'm unclear how much of this is due to demand here in the US vs. how much is yielded by straight fractional distillation. If anyone has significantly different figures (esp. ones where the ratios are reversed) for regions where diesel is in much higher demand (e.g. Europe), I'd love to see them.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Skraeling said:


> Id want a diesel for just more driveability and the same or better f/e. I dont care about the price difference. Hybrid like mpg figures with non hybrid like performance is what I want.


Hybrid performance doesn't always have to == bad performance/slow.

See the 200 hp '12 Camry Hybrid's figures at Consumer Reports - Fuel economy vs. performance. EPA FE figures at Compare Side-by-Side. 2011 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid vs 2012 Toyota Camry Hybrid XLE vs 2012 Volkswagen Passat TDI SE Comparison - Motor Trend has some other FE and acceleration comparisons.

There is the 360 hp Infinti M hybrid (listed as the Infiniti M35h in the CR link). There is the 338 hp Lexus GS 450h (2012 Infiniti M37, M56, M Hybrid | Specifications | Infiniti USA).


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a 2012 LTZ Chevy Cruze RS with black granite metallic paint. My Cruze has only 1450 miles on it. It has a few paints chips on it. My only complaint is with the paint quality.my cruze was born on April 9 2012 I'm thinking of tradeing it in for a 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ .


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I have a 2012 LTZ Chevy Cruze RS with black granite metallic paint. My Cruze has only 1450 miles on it. It has a few paints chips on it. My only complaint is with the paint quality.my cruze was born on April 9 2012 I'm thinking of tradeing it in for a 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ .


Hopefully the paint quality will be better on the 2013 Cruzes but since they are keeping a lot of the same colors from both the 2011's and 2012's, I doubt it it will be. I plan on getting a 2013 too because of all the added safety and technology features but I'm truly hoping they have addressed and corrected a lot of things on this car instead of just building the same car and not addressing the reoccurring issues that this car seems to have!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hopefully the paint quality will be better on the 2013 Cruzes but since they are keeping a lot of the same colors from both the 2011's and 2012's, I doubt it it will be. I plan on getting a 2013 too because of all the added safety and technology features but I'm truly hoping they have addressed and corrected a lot of things on this car instead of just building the same car and not addressing the reoccurring issues that this car seems to have!


Before I ordered my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS. I had a 2008 Chevy Cobalt 2 LT it had almost 35000 milies on it with barely a scratch on it. It was also pure black in color it seems hard for me to believe a car could be four years old with barely a scratch on her.but my 2012 black granite metallic paint which by the way is a extra cost color cost my first paint chip in it before it was two weeks old. I like 2 get a 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ. But i think I wait to see what GM does with the engine shield i don't want to buy 2013 with a hack up engine shield and don't want to end up with the same paint problems.


----------



## Stovebolt (Feb 5, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> but my 2012 black granite metallic paint which by the way is a extra cost color cost my first paint chip in it before it was two weeks old. I like 2 get a 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ.


*Mine is the exact same way. My Silverado is Granite black, that I paid extra for, and when the wife bought her RS, she wanted it Granite Black, and it is the softest paint I've ever seen. After about 5 months I was tempted to take both back but just could stomach getting the runaround from the dealer. So I've put McGuires Swirl Remover to the test. *


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Before I ordered my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS. I had a 2008 Chevy Cobalt 2 LT it had almost 35000 milies on it with barely a scratch on it. It was also pure black in color it seems hard for me to believe a car could be four years old with barely a scratch on her.but my 2012 black granite metallic paint which by the way is a extra cost color cost my first paint chip in it before it was two weeks old. I like 2 get a 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ. But i think I wait to see what GM does with the engine shield i don't want to buy 2013 with a hack up engine shield and don't want to end up with the same paint problems.


Yea, I want a 2013 (I think, lol) but like you, I'll wait until they have been out for a good few months before jumping on one to see if it will be the same problemmatic Cruze of 2011/12 with just a few more gadgets, haha.


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Color was the one thing i kept flip flopping on, the blue topaz metallic or the extra cost crystal red tintcoat with jetblack/red interior. I was saddened there wasn't a blue/black seat option, so i went blue with jetblack.

I have a fire red cobalt and since I'm a Wolverine grad, I've had enough red for five years :brave:


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I want a 2013 Cruze I really like the black metallic paint color just not the quality of the paint. If I do order a 2013 Chevy Cruze I like to order it black metallic paint again because I really love the color but don't want to end up with the same issues. I've also thought about getting a 2013 Buick Verano for 2013 black grantie paint is paint option Maybe better paint quality on the verano.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Its a shame the black and red color are extra and they seem to be the colors that chip the most. I want a summit white so I wonder if people have been having as much trouble with its paint as owners of other colors? And if not, it might just be because paint chipping might be harder to see on a white car unless it starts to rust. At least with a colored car you can see the chip and correct it, but if you don't see it on a white car and it rust as a result, then you are screwed!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Its a shame the black and red color are extra and they seem to be the colors that chip the most. I want a summit white so I wonder if people have been having as much trouble with its paint as owners of other colors? And if not, it might just be because paint chipping might be harder to see on a white car unless it starts to rust. At least with a colored car you can see the chip and correct it, but if you don't see it on a white car and it rust as a result, then you are screwed!


Can't really say where I live on the border of states of Illinois and Iowa there are four chevy dealerships. Since I've been looking at Chevy Cruzes I've only seen five white cruzes combined at all 4 dealerships I don't think at least around where I live summit white is not a very popular color. And by the way my LTZ is one of the 250 cruzes that could be Missing spot welds in the fuel tank I like to take in to my local chevydealership to have them check for missing welds but afraid to because I don't them hacking up my enginesheid. Seen to many bad hack jobs on different for


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry to be of topic here. I like my Cruize don't get me wrong that's way I'm debeating on 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS with nav backup camera enhanced safety package. And does anybody know what the chrome appearance package is.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have the 2012 summit white I bought it new 35 days ago, now I have 1900 miles on it and this week when I washed it i found out on the front of the hood a chip already. I realize the paint on this car is really soft.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

mrbean8686 said:


> I have the 2012 summit white I bought it new 35 days ago, now I have 1900 miles on it and this week when I washed it i found out on the front of the hood a chip already. I realize the paint on this car is really soft.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App



See, that's just unacceptable and should not be happening!! I have a 1999 nissan altima with close to 200,000 miles on it, and it barely has any chips in the paint and I live down a long gravel road!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Perhaps GM has started to use a water base finish like the Fiat 500 has to be more Eco Friendly over time. Over time all paint will become chipped dependent on the stone factor. However even the smallest pebble stone makes it happen on the Cruze now. I have begun to use the Car Bra more and more now when going out onto a major HYWY and the front is chip free for now.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone know what the Crome appearance package for 2013 Cruze is. Also what do you think I could get for trading in my 2012 Chevy Cruze RS it has every option but navigation. As of now has about 1450 milies on it would trade it four a loaded 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS. Thanks for any imput you have.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

It's a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS with black Grantie paint thanks again for any imput you have .


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think the Chrome appearance package is chrome strips at the bottom of the doors like you see on the new Cadillac XTS.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I think the Chrome appearance package is chrome strips at the bottom of the doors like you see on the new Cadillac XTS.


According to Edmunds.com they have the chrome appearance package listed ass a option for no charge 2013 LT and up to the LTZ


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think thats correct. I saw that too but I think I had saw the price for it prior and it if i recall it was something like $90-100. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought that was strange their be a option with no charge is it a factory install or dealer install also does anyone about the Illuminated doors sills plate 505.00 option charge


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

My understanding is that this chrome appearance package is a dealer installed option. You can do a search to find the few forum members that have the illuminated door sills. I like the way they look in pictures but in no way would I pay $500 for them! Look and shop around on the internet and you should be able to find them cheaper than that.


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

With ordering a 2013, it gets confusing with the options difference between the '12 and '13s. I _believe_ my '13 1LT with all star and drivers conv. will come with heated outside mirrors, but the paperwork I got on the sheet doesn't say so. I look forward to them enabling the 2013s build option on chevy's site later this month. I know there are significant differences between the two models as my cruze now will have the 7" touch screen, mylink (deleted with my all star package/conv package) and actual rear park assist opposed to the ultrasonic version on current cruzes. I also got used to the sunroof, on the highway it made the 100 degree days bearable without having to turn the AC on. 

All in all, I found it very much worth waiting for the '13s, but I look forward to the clarity of actual options available as production starts in 7-10 days.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, from a technology standpoint the 2013 Cruze is a dream come true and might move a good number of units on that reason alone.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you sure the 2013 Cruze has actual real park assist and not the same as the 2012 cruze I can't wait myself for the 2013 Cruze to start to show up on dealers lots I want to see a 2013 with all the new packages before I decide if I want to order one myself.


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Are you sure the 2013 Cruze has actual real park assist and not the same as the 2012 cruze I can't wait myself for the 2013 Cruze to start to show up on dealers lots I want to see a 2013 with all the new packages before I decide if I want to order on myself.


 Yes, with options. As Chevy itself states the 2013 has


chevy said:


> Available Technology Package includes color-touch AM/FM stereo with CD player, Chevrolet MyLink and *rear vision camera*


 My 1LT will have all-star and drivers. conv package, which includes the camera. So I don't believe it's stock, but it is available in models.

I've now made myself confused on whether or not I get the camera reading that page. So I asked GM via chevy.com...

Edit #3: Apparently that's only on the 2lt, so I'll need to add the technology package or upgrade to a 2LT.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know if you look up a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ look at the safety options on it they have it listed as rear park assist so I'm thinking it the same rear park assist that's on the 2013 Cruzes.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brentjk1 said:


> Yes, with options. As Chevy itself states the 2013 has My 1LT will have all-star and drivers. conv package, which includes the camera. So I don't believe it's stock, but it is available in models.
> 
> I've now made myself confused on whether or not I get the camera reading that page. So I asked GM via chevy.com...
> 
> Edit #3: Apparently that's only on the 2lt, so I'll need to add the technology package or upgrade to a 2LT.


The 2013 1LT Cruze does get the camera I thought? Its not standard but I think it is an option.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> The 2013 1LT Cruze does get the camera I thought? Its not standard but I think it is an option.


Yes rear vision camera is a option for 2013 Chevy Cruze 1LT it's part of the tech package.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

With the 2013 Cruze 1.4 LUV engine is it port fuel injection or DI injection.Also does anyone know what the price of the enhanced safety package is. thanks


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> With the 2013 Cruze 1.4 LUV engine is it port fuel injection or DI injection.Also does anyone know what the price of the enhanced safety package is. thanks


I got the answer from Chevy for you. $790 MSRP.



chevy said:


> Welcome to Chevrolet. Please wait while we find an agent to assist you... 12:10:
> 30Terry:Thank you for visiting us today at Chevrolet.com! How may I assist you today?
> 12 32Customer:What's the cost on the enhanced safety package of a 2013 cruze?
> 12 45Terry:Thank you for contacting us today. Just one moment while I check on that for you.
> 12:11:50Terry:The current MSRP for the Enhanced Safety Package is $790.00. Keep in mind that all prices provided represent the current Manufacturer’s Suggested Retail Price and do not include tax, title, license, dealer fees and optional or dealer installed equipment.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the answer. Can anyone answer if 2013 2LT or LTZ automatic has port fuel injection or DI injection I read somewhere that the 1.4 turbo on Sonic is DI injection.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Thanks for the answer. Can anyone answer if 2013 2LT or LTZ automatic has port fuel injection or DI injection I read somewhere that the 1.4 turbo on Sonic is DI injection.


The engine is the same on the Sonic and Cruze.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy Sonic and Cruze diamond ring engages customer interest


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

With a refresh coming in mid to late next year it could hurt sales of the 2013 Chevy Cruze what does anyone else think.


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds like 2013 will be the best one to get then. All the fixes from the first few years plus a few updates to modernize it to probable refresh-state tech. Add in diesel option for more variety and it doesn't get much better.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I know I'm waiting until next year. Putting in gadgets I actually don't want while not fixing things I do want (like a bigger engine) lost GM a sale. All the reliability issues as well has scared me off.
Next year is GM's last chance for me. If they don't fix all the issues I will have to switch to Ford or, gasp, Honda or Kia


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

Can't say I've seen much problem with reliability, can you explain? As far as engine choice they are at least adding diesel, which will give you most of the feel of having a V6 gas motor but double the mileage. A bigger engine would reduce fuel economy so I doubt you are going to see that any time soon. This is happening across all brands, not just Chevy, so you'll experience that no matter where you go.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Reliability issues on this website are enough to scare anyone away.
Diesel is a good option but hard to find gas here. They need to at least up the 1.4T to a 1.6T


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Can anyone answer this question on the enhanced safety package on the 2013 Cruze is the rear park assist. Like the one that's on the 2012 Ford focus that it can park it self or is just the same rear park assist that's on the 2012 Cruzes thanks .


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

No, its not the feature that allows the car to park itself like the focus. Its the same thing that's been in the 2011/12 cruzes where the car beeps when you are backing up so you don't hit anything.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Just got back from my local Chevy dealer they still don't have any information on pricing for the 2013 Cruzes yes they can order me one if I want them to does anyone know when production actual starts for 2013 Cruzes. My guess to why dealerships aren't being given pricing is because their is so many 2012 on dealer lots.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think the production on the 2013's starts in about a week or two. You can go to a couple sites like edmunds.com and build/price a 2013 Cruze. 

According to Stacy, The MSRP for the 2013 Cruze LS Manual is $17,130.00 plus the DFC (Destination Freight Charge) of $795.00 and the MSRP for the 2013 Chevrolet Cruze 1LT Manual is $18,560.00 plus the DFC (Destination Freight Charge) of $795.00. The 2013 Cruze 1LT Automatic is $19,655.00 plus the DFC of $795.00.

Update: found this from a earlier post on pricing with stacy,

Starks8,
All prices provided represent the current Manufacturer’s Suggested Retail Price and do not include tax, title, license, dealer fees and optional or dealer installed equipment. The MSRP of the 2013 Cruze LS Manual is $17,130.00 plus the DFC (Destination Freight Charge) of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 LS Automatic is $18,225.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 1LT Manual is $18,560.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP is the 2013 1LT Automatic is $19,655.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the ECO Manual is $19,680.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 ECO Automatic is $20,875.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 2LT Manual is $21,040.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 2LT Automatic is $22,325.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. The MSRP of the 2013 LTZ is $23,550.00 plus the DFC of $795.00. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the information you seem very informed when it comes to the Chevy Cruze I was wondering if you have test drove the Buick Verano if you have what are your thoughts on it. Thanks again for all your information.


----------



## l-eater (Aug 6, 2012)

I tried to order a 2013 Cruze last week but dealer was unable to give me pricing or any kind of timeframe on when to expect delivery. I ended up driving 14 hours round trip to get a 2012 equipped the way I wanted.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Thanks for the information you seem very informed when it comes to the Chevy Cruze I was wondering if you have test drove the Buick Verneo if you have what are your thoughts on it. Thanks again for all your information.


Hahaha, thanks and no prob. I'm a little obsessed with this car although I don't own it yet because as you know I'm waiting for and hoping to purchase a fully loaded 2013 1LT. I ask a lot of questions and do a lot of research on this car and follow a few different Cruze forums besides this one. I have learned and gained so much from others on this forum and really appreciate everybody on this forum. This is certainly a real forum family and I really hope to become a official Cruze owner soon so that I won't feel like a redheaded step-child, haha!

Also I have not driven the Verano but it looks pretty sharp but I'm only 26 so I don't know if I would drive one b/c it still looks a car for someone who is slightly older, no offense if you are older. The new Buick Regal GS is more my style and if I was a wealthy man, I'd get one of those!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hahaha, thanks and no prob. I'm a little obsessed with this car although I don't own it yet because as you know I'm waiting for and hoping to purchase a fully loaded 2013 1LT. I ask a lot of questions and do a lot of research on this car and follow a few different Cruze forums besides this one. I have learned and gained so much from others on this forum and really appreciate everybody on this forum. This is certainly a real forum family and I really hope to become a official Cruze owner soon so that I won't feel like a redheaded step-child, haha!
> 
> Also I have not driven the Verano but it looks pretty sharp but I'm only 26 so I don't know if I would drive one b/c it still looks a car for someone who is slightly older, no offense if you are older. The new Buick Regal GS is more my style and if I was a wealth man, I'd get one of those!


I haven't Test driven a Verano either I was wondering how it compared to the Cruze since it is the Cruze brother just kidding also I'm 29 years old. My local Chevy Dealer says the two 2013 Cruzes they have ordered should be delivered by mid to late next month and one is summit white 1LT and the other the new blue color.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I haven't Test driven a Vereno either I was wondering how it compared to the Cruze since it is the Cruze brother just kidding also I'm 29 years old. My local Chevy Dealer says the two 2013 Cruzes they have ordered should be delivered by mid to late next month and one is summit white 1LT and the other the new blue color.


From what I've heard on here and in passing, the Verano is pretty nice as far as ride and quality goes, so I wouldn't not buy one if you are interested. I don't think you gain much extra in the rear passenger room which is the only other reason unless the Verano is more your style exterior wise, that one would pick the verano over the cruze.

Be sure to get some pictures of the ones that come in to your dealer. Are you planning on buying one of those that are coming there?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> From what I've heard on here and in passing, the Verano is pretty nice as far as ride and quality goes, so I wouldn't not buy one if you are interested. I don't think you gain much extra in the rear passenger room which is the only other reason unless the Verano is more your style exterior wise, that one would pick the verano over the cruze.
> 
> Be sure to get some pictures of the ones that come in to your dealer. Are you planning on buying one of those that are coming there?


No the white is already spoken for and I don't really know what the new blue color looks like I will prob wait till October or November at the earliest to order one from my salesmen whom I've order my last two new Chevy's from 2008 Coablt 2LT which was pure Black and my 2012 Cruze LTZ RS Black Granite I got both for only 7 hundred over invoice pricing.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Also the only reason I thought about a Verano is more standard HP and DI injection.


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

The 2013 models went into production today. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

crmcknight said:


> The 2013 models went into production today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Sweet! You wouldn't happen to know if they will have a lit glove box or at least the wire there to be able to add it yourself? Also do you know if the 1LT's will have the map pocket on the back of the driver side passenger seat? Thanks!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I Second that sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Has anyone actual order a 2013 Chevy Cruze yet?


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Has anyone actual order a 2013 Chevy Cruze yet?


As I've posted before, yes. I have a 1LT and 2LT ordered.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

brentjk1 said:


> As I've posted before, yes. I have a 1LT and 2LT ordered.


I thought since you said their were at 2 different dealerships you were just going the one that would give you a better deal if you ordered 2 2013 Cruzes did you have to put a deposit on both before they would order it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I don't know if you look up a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ look at the safety options on it they have it listed as rear park assist so I'm thinking it the same rear park assist that's on the 2013 Cruzes.




2013Cruze,
I am happy to hear that you are interested in the 2013 models! In regards to the Chrome Appearance Package; this is a dealer installed option and I do not have much specific information on that at this time. All I show at this time is it is a lower body-side Chrome Appearance Package. The 2013 models have both the Rear Park Assist and a Rear Vision Camera as available options.

The Rear Vision Camera display is integrated into the Color Touch Radio. On the 1LT it is included and only available with the Technology Package. On the ECO model it is included and only available with the ECO Driver Convenience Package. On the 2LT it is included and only available with the 2LT Driver Convenience Package. This is standard on the LTZ.

The Rear Park Assist is an available option on the 1LT, 2LT and the LTZ as a part of the Enhanced Safety Package. The 2013 2Lt and the LTZ have the following engine: Engine, ECOTEC Turbo 1.4L Variable Valve Timing DOHC 4-cylinder sequential MFI (138 hp [103 kW] @ 4900 rpm, 148 lb-ft of torque [199.8 N-m] @ 1850 rpm).

The Illuminated door sill plates are also a dealer installed option. You can follow the link below to see what this option looks like on a 2013 model. I hope this helps! Please feel free to contact me with any other questions you may have; I am always happy to help!!
Door Sill Plates landing page
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I thought since you said their were at 2 different dealerships you were just going the one that would give you a better deal if you ordered 2 2013 Cruzes did you have to put a deposit on both before they would order it.


The smaller dealership did request a $200 deposit, but it's refundable. I just want the best deal, whichever car I do not buy will be quickly sold as it's a desirable car with nice options. Both cars now have a PPW, as wonderfully told to me by Stacy.

I'm excited :signs015:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brentjk1 said:


> the smaller dealership did request a $200 deposit, but it's refundable. I just want the best deal, whichever car i do not buy will be quickly sold as it's a desirable car with nice options. Both cars now have a ppw, as wonderfully told to me by stacy.
> 
> I'm excited :signs015:


ppw?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> ppw?


I think it means pre production window. Also Stacy does that mean the 1LT Cruze has a different engine than the 2LT And LTZ.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I think it means pre production window. Also Stacy does that mean the 1LT Cruze has a different engine than the 2LT And LTZ.


According to GM's Online Order/Reference Guide the 1LT, 2LT, LTZ, and Eco all have the same engine code, LUV, meaning the same engine in all of them.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

brentjk1 said:


> The smaller dealership did request a $200 deposit, but it's refundable. I just want the best deal, whichever car I do not buy will be quickly sold as it's a desirable car with nice options. Both cars now have a PPW, as wonderfully told to me by Stacy.
> 
> I'm excited :signs015:


Since you have your ppw do you have your build date yet? Also I have to say I'm a little jealous that you will have your new Cruze before I order mine. Don't forget to let us know which one you went with the 1LT or the 2LT!


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Since you have your ppw do you have your build date yet? Also I have to say I'm a little jealous that you will have your new Cruze before I order mine. Don't forget to let us know which one you went with the 1LT or the 2LT!


I will! I'm probably going to go 1LT, as leather seats isn't worth it to me. Pain to clean, and I just prefer cloth. As for my babies being built, as Stacy told me

They are currently showing a Target Production Week of 08/27/2012


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I think it means pre production window. Also Stacy does that mean the 1LT Cruze has a different engine than the 2LT And LTZ.


2013Cruze,
No, they do have the same engine. The LS is the only one with a different engine; ECOTEC 1.8L Variable Valve Timing DOHC 4-cylinder sequential MFI (138 hp [102.9 kW] @ 6300 rpm, 125 lb-ft of torque [168.8 N-m] @ 3800 rpm). Please feel free to contact me with any other questions you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

When your 2013 Cruzes get delivered are their any incentives or rebates that you will be able to take advantage of when you take delivery on one of your babies?


----------



## stodge (Jul 20, 2012)

I assume the 2013 doesn't have dual climate control? It's one feature I would really miss with a Cruze.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

stodge said:


> I assume the 2013 doesn't have dual climate control? It's one feature I would really miss with a Cruze.


No it doesn't just has single climate control I think the Verano does though.


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> When your 2013 Cruzes get delivered are their any incentives or rebates that you will be able to take advantage of when you take delivery on one of your babies?


Unlikely, not including the $500 GM cash you get for skipping Chevy Confidence pricing. $500 is standard year round on a cruze, I don't anticipate any more but I can't know that until we get closer to the month of delivery. I figure in September as production is late august, but it could even be October before I finalize it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

brentjk1 said:


> Unlikely, not including the $500 GM cash you get for skipping Chevy Confidence pricing. $500 is standard year round on a cruze, I don't anticipate any more but I can't know that until we get closer to the month of delivery. I figure in September as production is late august, but it could even be October before I finalize it.


I thinking of waiting to late December or early January to order my 2013 Cruze because I'm waiting for auto show incentives.And to see if I still like my 2012 Cruze enough to order another one.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

I almost bought a 2013 dodge dart because it has all those features + garman nav and 8.5 touch screen display. The reason I went with the cruze was it was similar in how it drives and engine combos, and was 5k cheaper and i could get what i wanted. The dodge dart is so new that the dealers cant build them with what you want and they wont budge on the price. Only thing i really liked better about the dart was the factory dual exhaust with a rumble and could hear the turbo through it at idle. + 160 hp and 188lb ft torque stock out of a 1.4.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I thinking of waiting to late December or early January to order my 2013 Cruze because I'm waiting for auto show incentives.And to see if I still like my 2012 Cruze enough to order another one.


Just an FYI......if your car is ordered as "Sold" then the price of the car is guaranteed at time of order. This means if there is a price increase between when it is ordered and delivered you won't be subject to that increase. Incentives though are at time of delivery. The reason I point this out is because you indicated that you are waiting for auto show bonus cash and it might be difficult to accurately predict when your car would arrive to coincide with those incentives. Most GM plants have a two week shutdown around Christmas so delivery times might be affected by that and typically (around here anyway) auto show bonus cash is only for a couple of weeks.


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> I almost bought a 2013 dodge dart because it has all those features + garman nav and 8.5 touch screen display. The reason I went with the cruze was it was similar in how it drives and engine combos, and was 5k cheaper and i could get what i wanted. The dodge dart is so new that the dealers cant build them with what you want and they wont budge on the price. Only thing i really liked better about the dart was the factory dual exhaust with a rumble and could hear the turbo through it at idle. + 160 hp and 188lb ft torque stock out of a 1.4.


That Dart looks almost worth it. It's a little more "car" than the Cruze, with similar MPG. But the cost is the main issue. Seems to be 3-4 grand more expensive than my cruze.


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Just as an update, I'm actually test driving a '13 Dart to work and back today. I'd have to order the one I want, want to see how it drives. I don't anticipate switching the order, but cant hurt to try .I drove a Verano/Fusion/Focus, may as well try one of these too.

brent


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

brentjk1 said:


> Just as an update, I'm actually test driving a '13 Dart to work and back today. I'd have to order the one I want, want to see how it drives. I don't anticipate switching the order, but cant hurt to try .I drove a Verano/Fusion/Focus, may as well try one of these too.
> 
> brent


So of all the cars you test drove witch one did you like are you still going to get your Cruze when it comes in?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

stodge said:


> I assume the 2013 doesn't have dual climate control? It's one feature I would really miss with a Cruze.



Stodge,

The 2013 Cruze does not come with dual climate control. The LS, 1LT, 2 LT and Eco models come with single zone electronic climate control. The LTZ comes with single zone automatic climate control. I hope this helps!

Please let me know if you have any further comments, questions or concerns.

Thank you,

Stacy
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I just drove a 2012 Dodge Challenger with dre beats and loaded everything else.

I may never drive another car. So loud, so arrogant and yet so goddarn awesome. I tuned the sound correctly and I had people stopping at yellow lights to see what was shaking the earth. I think I just found my winter car...


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

So tell us what you thought of the Dart?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

My local Chevy dealership just posted on there site they have 2 2013 1LT Cruzes on the way.


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> So tell us what you thought of the Dart?


I liked it, sortof. The model I drove didn't have the touchscreen, premium sound system or other features I was looking for. A 2013 Dart recently hit a dealership near me, with most of those features. I'm in contact with the guys and probably will have that one next week. As for driving, it was eerily similar to the cruze. A little more oomph when accelerating and a little bit more polished of a drive but nothing worthy of a swap purchase wise.

As for a total package, I'll have to drive one with the features I mentioned before offering a real comparison.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Talked to my salesman he said the 2 2013 Cruzes they have ordered should arrived no later than Thursday of next week ( I can't wait to see one )


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Talked to my salesman he said the 2 2013 Cruzes they have ordered should arrived no later than Thursday of next week ( I can't wait to see one )


Get some pics if you can when they arrive!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Get some pics if you can when they arrive!


1 is Summit White and other 1 is Black Grantie there both 1LT they both have the tech package and 1LT Convince package and the RS option so they both have the Zlink and of coarse the rear camera and my link.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice! I want a fully loaded 2013 summit white 1lt cruze! Can't wait to see all the new features! I doubt any dealers around here will have fully loaded 2013's on the lot until winter time.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Nice! I want a fully loaded 2013 summit white 1lt cruze! Can't wait to see all the new features! I doubt any dealers around here will have fully loaded 2013's on the lot until winter time.


what makes you think that your Local Chevy Dealers won't have loaded. 2013 Cruzes till winter?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't know, it seems a lot of the local dealers around where I live, like to stock a large amount of LS's and LT's without any of the goodies. If they do get ones with all the goodies they seems to only carry 1-3 and they get snatched up quick or are already accounted for. 

But I'll be keeping a close look out for a fully loaded 2013 1LT!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I don't know, it seems a lot of the local dealers around where I live, like to stock a large amount of LS's and LT's without any of the goodies. If they do get ones with all the goodies they seems to only carry 1-3 and they get snatched up quick or are already accounted for.
> 
> But I'll be keeping a close look out for a fully loaded 2013 1LT!


You could always do what I do order one exactly the way you want it. When I ordered my 2012 it only took six weeks from when it ordered to arrive I only paid seven hundred over the invoice price.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

You should be able to go to one of your local dealers have them bulid your 2013 Cruze the way you want it bulit come to a agreement on your price before they order it for you they may or maynot want a deposit though.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, I likely won't be ordering one until later in the actually 2013 year because I still want to save up the money and see what old and new issues pop up with this car before deciding I want one 100%


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm waiting for next year. The 'improvements' for 2013 consist of a touchscreen I don't want and de-contenting the 1LT. Not exactly an incentive to run out and buy one.
I'm looking forward to power train improvements next year. Also looking at what Honda does to the Civic and what Kia does to the Forte if Chevy doesn't improve the engines.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm guessing likely so, but does anyone know if the rear view camera in the 2013 Cruze has/displays the reverse guidance lines when backing up? Thanks.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Eugene_C said:


> The Lordstown-built Chevrolet Cruze has several new features for 2013 that General Motors hopes will help the car maintain its position as one of the top-selling cars in America
> 
> “They’re putting some great options in the vehicle,” Green said, mentioning the MyLink multimedia system, rear-vision camera and side blind-zone alert.
> 
> ...


Any talk about putting better brakes?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

thaicruze said:


> Any talk about putting better brakes?


Pretty sure the consensus is the brakes are great on this car, even with the rear drums.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Pretty sure the consensus is the brakes are great on this car, even with the rear drums.


I don't know about great. I think most owners have felt the weight of this car would be serviced better by a strong pair of Brembo brakes or something equivalent.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I don't know about great. I think most owners have felt the weight of this car would be serviced better by a strong pair of Brembo brakes or something equivalent.


Come to a panic stop and those drum brakes are **** good. The Cruze masks its weight very well in almost every aspect. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Come to a panic stop and those drum brakes are **** good. The Cruze masks its weight very well in almost every aspect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


So would you say the brakes are spongy like most others who have called the Cruze's brakes that?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> So would you say the brakes are spongy like most others who have called the Cruze's brakes that?


The pedals not as firm as a car with disc brakes on all 4 wheels, no. But they're not "spongy". That was my Beetle. The Cruzes brakes have a nice linear progression.


----------

